# PV CROSSES BOUNDARY



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 11, 2017)

Reference 2011 NEC & 2012 IBC (Virginia amended), welcome to quote current editions.

Need help on code sections that either prohibits or what to look for the following installation.

Proposed rooftop PV panels installed on an apartment building; the grid will be tied via underground cable to another property i.e. across a boundary line to the service equipment on another building. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## north star (Aug 11, 2017)

*& ~ &*

Are there any documents approving \ recording
this "utility line from one property over to another
property"  [  i.e. - Zoning or local ordinances
approval   ] ?

*& ~ &*


----------



## ICE (Aug 11, 2017)

It's not "utility" in the usual sense.  The POCO might see this as one property selling power to another property.  Edison gets real testy about a quid pro quo that religates Edison odd man out.

What about access accorded to each property for the entire system?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 11, 2017)

Can non-PV service lines transend the Property lines? Yes.
As long as it is recorded, i do not see an issue


----------

